# AMNPS and MES 30



## flyboys (Jul 19, 2011)

I just got an AMNPS last week and am very impressed. Todd is a smoking genius and genuinely cares about his customers.
Just curious as to where most owners of the MES 30" place their AMNPS inside of it. Sorry if this has been covered before, but I'm having a hard time finding it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2011)

It was designed with the MES 30 in mind.

The perfect place for it is on the bars, near the bottom, to the left of the chip burner assembly.

It should fit perfectly right there.

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like your ready to rock and roll.


----------



## flyboys (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you Bear. I used it over the weekend but put it on the bottom rack. That will work much better. I will be using it for a large smoke of butts and ribs next weekend.  I was worried about loosing that cooking space.
Do you spray or baste more often when not using the water pan?


----------



## mossymo (Jul 19, 2011)

AMNPS tip - If you are smoking anything that may drip some grease onto your pellets lay a simple aluminum tent style foil over the AMNPS to keep the grease from snuffing out the pellets or start a grease fire and yet too still allow plenty of air flow for the pellets to smolder freely.


----------



## flyboys (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you MossyMo, I will definitely do that.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Two great suggestions with this amazin device - you are in for a lot of fun


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck & don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## garyinmd (Jul 20, 2011)

What Bear said, I have the MES30 and the AMNPS fits perfect on the bars.


----------



## flyboys (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you all very much, that is very helpful.  I will definitely be posting plenty of butt shots next week!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 20, 2011)

Fill your AMNPS up to the brim, but do not overfill

Light thru the starter hole for approx. 45 seconds, with a torch

A flame will appear on top the pellets

Allow the flame to burn for about 5 minutes and blow out before placing inside your smoker

Start your AMNPS a good 30-40 minutes before you put your meat in.  This gives you the AMNPS a chance to get going.  I start My AMNPS and then go prep my food.  By the time my food is ready to smoke, the AMNPS is rollin' in smoke

Here's a link I started, in hopes guys would find it if they had issues.  Guys have been adding to it and I've learned a few tips and tricks from them!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108669/a-maze-n-pellet-smoker-does-not-smoke-why

Also, you should try a trial run before your real smoke.  This gives you an idea of how it works.

Pull the chip pan out 1 1/2" - Adds a little more air flow inside the MES

Do not remove the chip loader, but you can pull it out 1/4 way and play with the intake

Place on the rails, to the left of the chip pan housing

If it's not burning correctly, place it on the lowest rack

Don't use water in the water pan - The inside of your smoker will turn into a SAUNA!

If you run into a jam, you can always call me at (952)412-0484

Todd


----------



## flyboys (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you again Todd.  I can honestly say this is the first product I purchased where I received personal guidance from the company's owner/ founder. Both my wife and I have really been impressed!
I made some mistakes during my maiden smoke with it, but I now see my mistakes and can't wait for next weeks smoke!
I will definitely post Qview and pics of the AMNPS in action next week!

Tim


----------



## krustypuff (Nov 14, 2011)

I just got my amnps in mail on saturday and im having trouble keeping it going in my mes30. i have the non window version. Can some opne post a picture of where you are setting it in the smoker. i have tried it on the floor as well as on the rack next to the smoker box. i really would like to get this working as it was 60 bucks? all help would be great please...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

krustypuff said:


> I just got my amnps in mail on saturday and im having trouble keeping it going in my mes30. i have the non window version. Can some opne post a picture of where you are setting it in the smoker. i have tried it on the floor as well as on the rack next to the smoker box. i really would like to get this working as it was 60 bucks? all help would be great please...




Did you let it burn for at least 10 minutes before blowing it out & putting it in the smoker?

It has to get going real good or it will go out. 

I'm sure Todd will be along to give you specific instructions on your smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

krustypuff said:


> I just got my amnps in mail on saturday and im having trouble keeping it going in my mes30. i have the non window version. Can some opne post a picture of where you are setting it in the smoker. i have tried it on the floor as well as on the rack next to the smoker box. i really would like to get this working as it was 60 bucks? all help would be great please...


Both of those places are good, but the favored place is your second one--- on the bars, to the left of the chip burner assembly.

Todd will be along, but like Al said, getting it going real good before you put it in is the most important thing.

I sometimes wait a full 15 minutes before I put my AMNPS in.

Bear


----------



## smitty20 (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there a current coupon code for the AMNPS?  Want to order myself one for Thanksgiving!


----------



## krustypuff (Nov 14, 2011)

I finally got it to work on the very bottom of the smoker, just did 3 half's of salmon and the color is amazing. Thx for all the follow ups guys. I will have to post a pic of the salmon i guess now huh....


----------



## jim nelson (Nov 14, 2011)

Go to AMNPS website, contact owner by email, and request a coupon code or any current discounts offered. I did so, and got a nice deal last week. They're good folks.


----------



## bigal162 (Nov 17, 2011)

I gotta say thanks to Todd, owner of AMNPS. Put in an order for some pellets this afternoon and checked back on his web site this evening and the order shows to have been shipped.You just cant beat customer service like that. Every time I have dealt with Todd on anything it has been this way. Thank you.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2011)

Missed This one!

There's a learning curve to the New AMNPS, but once you figure it out, you're gonna LOVE it!

Most of the time, guys rush the starting procedure.

Allow the flame to burn for 10 minutes.  This is VERY Important!!!

The flame burns pellets "Red Hot", and forms a good bed of coals for the other pellets.

Without a good bed of coals, the AMNPS will most likely go out after only 1"-2" of pellets are burned.

If it's windy out, place the AMNPS inside your smoker, to get out of the wind.

Also, water in the water pan will create too much moisture, and the AMNPS cannot burn properly.

Looks like you got it figured out!

Todd


----------



## tomwilson49 (Jun 25, 2012)

is the moisture coming off of the pellets?


----------



## soxfan1983 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi, I found this thread while doing a Google search. I'm considering buying an AMNPS for my MES 30 (no window). Curious, will I achieve a smoke ring with it?  I have friends with pellet smokers and they get smoke rings all the time, but I don't with my MES 30. I know it is all "looks" but it would be nice to have a big ole smoke ring on my brisket next time I make one. 

Also, I assume I can use the AMNPS in the MES cold smoker attachment as well?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2016)

soxfan1983 said:


> Hi, I found this thread while doing a Google search. I'm considering buying an AMNPS for my MES 30 (no window). Curious, will I achieve a smoke ring with it? I have friends with pellet smokers and they get smoke rings all the time, but I don't with my MES 30. I know it is all "looks" but it would be nice to have a big ole smoke ring on my brisket next time I make one.
> 
> Also, I assume I can use the AMNPS in the MES cold smoker attachment as well?


Sorry---No Smoke Ring, but like you said---All Show.

I don't know much about the MES cold smoker attachment, but I thought it had a feeder for chips & chunks in it.

Bear


----------



## soxfan1983 (Jan 2, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry---No Smoke Ring, but like you said---All Show.
> 
> I don't know much about the MES cold smoker attachment, but I thought it had a feeder for chips & chunks in it.
> 
> ...



Bear, thanks for replying. 

Are you able to cold smoke with the AMNPS without the cold smoked attachment?  Would you just have the AMNPS going in the cabinet without the unit plugged in and running?  Probably a simple answer but I'm still a bit of a novice with this stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2016)

soxfan1983 said:


> Bear, thanks for replying.
> 
> Are you able to cold smoke with the AMNPS without the cold smoked attachment? Would you just have the AMNPS going in the cabinet without the unit plugged in and running? Probably a simple answer but I'm still a bit of a novice with this stuff.


I haven't tried it with my new Gen #2.5 yet, but it worked without heat in my old MES 30, and my Gen #1 MES 40.

However I use Dust in my AMNS when smoking below 200° smoker temp.

If you cold smoke with the AMNPS, I would use Saw Dust instead of Pellets. Burns & Smokes easier & puts out less heat on it's own.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jan 2, 2016)

soxfan1983 said:


> Hi, I found this thread while doing a Google search. I'm considering buying an AMNPS for my MES 30 (no window). Curious, will I achieve a smoke ring with it? I have friends with pellet smokers and they get smoke rings all the time, but I don't with my MES 30. I know it is all "looks" but it would be nice to have a big ole smoke ring on my brisket next time I make one.
> 
> Also, I assume I can use the AMNPS in the MES cold smoker attachment as well?


Two charcoal briquettes placed in the chip tray (it'll hold four in a Mes 40" Gen 1) will produce enough nitrogen dioxide/carbon monoxide gas to form a ring.  It's against the manual's recommendation but so are all mods.  I'm more comfortable with a couple charcoal briquettes in the chip tray instead of wood chips since they don't flame as well as the Amnps being inside a mailbox mod instead of inside any generation Mes.  Briquettes burn hot and very clean, leaving zero residue in the chip tray, producing the gases needed for a smoke ring plus they contain sodium nitrite for even burning and particles of wood/saw dust for more nitrogen gases.  Lump charcoal is 99% carbon so not as much nitrogen gases in the Mes but has the carbon monoxide.  You'll get smoke rings with lump burned in bigger quantities.  The best smoke rings where in my stick burner offset firebox smoker because it was so inefficient and has to vigorously burn fuel to get heat to the otherside of the cooking chamber, producing lots of ring gases but the heat just went straight up radiating off the top of the firebox and cooking chamber.  The pic below is a smoke ring, that may be hard to see from a couple briquettes in the Mes chip tray.  You may have to enlarge the picture (spare ribs.)













CAM00647.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jan 2, 2016






-Kurt


----------



## soxfan1983 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dr K said:


> Two charcoal briquettes placed in the chip tray (it'll hold four in a Mes 40" Gen 1) will produce enough nitrogen dioxide/carbon monoxide gas to form a ring.  It's against the manual's recommendation but so are all mods.  I'm more comfortable with a couple charcoal briquettes in the chip tray instead of wood chips since they don't flame as well as the Amnps being inside a mailbox mod instead of inside any generation Mes.  Briquettes burn hot and very clean, leaving zero residue in the chip tray, producing the gases needed for a smoke ring plus they contain sodium nitrite for even burning and particles of wood/saw dust for more nitrogen gases.  Lump charcoal is 99% carbon so not as much nitrogen gases in the Mes but has the carbon monoxide.  You'll get smoke rings with lump burned in bigger quantities.  The best smoke rings where in my stick burner offset firebox smoker because it was so inefficient and has to vigorously burn fuel to get heat to the otherside of the cooking chamber, producing lots of ring gases but the heat just went straight up radiating off the top of the firebox and cooking chamber.  The pic below is a smoke ring, that may be hard to see from a couple briquettes in the Mes chip tray.  You may have to enlarge the picture (spare ribs.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurt, thank you. Just to be clear on your method... 2 charcoal briquettes in the chip tray with no chips, correct?  Will the heating element get the briquettes going or do I need to heat prior? If just the heating element, how long do they take to get going in the chip tray?  Get them going before putting meat in, right? (Novice here lol)

Also, I just purchased an AMNPS and will be putting that on the rungs on the left. Is it ok to use both at the same time (briquettes and AMNPS), right?  

Thanks again, Jim

Ps, I don't have the mailbox mod


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 2, 2016)

I can see whats next up... the:  *MES SMOKE RING MOD*

OK Todd, are you up for the: *AMNPS-SRM*?

How about a friendly contest thread: Best MES Smoke Ring?


----------



## dr k (Jan 2, 2016)

soxfan1983 said:


> Kurt, thank you. Just to be clear on your method... 2 charcoal briquettes in the chip tray with no chips, correct? Will the heating element get the briquettes going or do I need to heat prior? If just the heating element, how long do they take to get going in the chip tray? Get them going before putting meat in, right? (Novice here lol)
> the food in
> Also, I just purchased an AMNPS and will be putting that on the rungs on the left. Is it ok to use both at the same time (briquettes and AMNPS), right?
> 
> ...


Some get best results with 2 charcoal briquettes and a few wood chips for the most gas but I am now burning my AMNPS outside my Mes with a mailbox mod and have never used chips in the Mes.  Charcoal is mostly carbon and doesn't produce wood gas that is highly flammable.  Wood chips produce wood gas and people have overloaded the chip loader than recommended and the pile in the chip tray can blow the chip loader out of the smoker and start a fire.  I don't recommend chips with charcoal since I got a ring without chips. _  _

I put two briquettes in the chip tray when I put the food in (they burn on their own.)   I have a Mes 40" Gen 1 with shrouding all around the chip tray.  Baby steps!  The two briquettes burn over an hour and the lower the smoker temp with briquettes allows a longer time for the gas to permeate the meat to lock in the natural pink Myoglobin color till it starts cooking at 135-170*f.  Then ring formation ends.  Some build smoke rings by spritzing frequently to keep the meat cooler longer and I don't recommend it with our slow recovering Mes's after opening and closing the door.  I haven't pre lit briquettes.  It maybe good to pre light because the water soluble gases start absorbing immediately.  I would peer into the chip loader hole after an hour and find my briquettes 3/4 ashed over.  I would push in a couple more briquettes with a stick since we're working with electricity after the first two turned to ash.  I had my AMNPS on the rails to the left of the heating element with the briquettes in the chip tray. It works!  It won't change the flavor or texture just the color where the ring is.  For those of us that taste with our eyes before our mouths it's worth the 10 seconds it takes to grab two briquettes and drop in the chip tray before closing the Mes. 

-Kurt


----------



## soxfan1983 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dr K said:


> Some get best results with 2 charcoal briquettes and a few wood chips for the most gas but I am now burning my AMNPS outside my Mes with a mailbox mod and have never used chips in the Mes.  Charcoal is mostly carbon and doesn't produce wood gas that is highly flammable.  Wood chips produce wood gas and people have overloaded the chip loader than recommended and the pile in the chip tray can blow the chip loader out of the smoker and start a fire.  I don't recommend chips with charcoal since I got a ring without chips. _ _
> 
> I put two briquettes in the chip tray when I put the food in (they burn on their own.)   I have a Mes 40" Gen 1 with shrouding all around the chip tray.  Baby steps!  The two briquettes burn over an hour and the lower the smoker temp with briquettes allows a longer time for the gas to permeate the meat to lock in the natural pink Myoglobin color till it starts cooking at 135-170*f.  Then ring formation ends.  Some build smoke rings by spritzing frequently to keep the meat cooler longer and I don't recommend it with our slow recovering Mes's after opening and closing the door.  I haven't pre lit briquettes.  It maybe good to pre light because the water soluble gases start absorbing immediately.  I would peer into the chip loader hole after an hour and find my briquettes 3/4 ashed over.  I would push in a couple more briquettes with a stick since we're working with electricity after the first two turned to ash.  I had my AMNPS on the rails to the left of the heating element with the briquettes in the chip tray. It works!  It won't change the flavor or texture just the color where the ring is.  For those of us that taste with our eyes before our mouths it's worth the 10 seconds it takes to grab two briquettes and drop in the chip tray before closing the Mes.
> -Kurt



Kurt, thank you so much for the guidance!  I can't wait to get my AMNPS and try this out. Again, I appreciate the advice!


----------



## daricksta (Jan 2, 2016)

Flyboys said:


> I just got an AMNPS last week and am very impressed. Todd is a smoking genius and genuinely cares about his customers.
> Just curious as to where most owners of the MES 30" place their AMNPS inside of it. Sorry if this has been covered before, but I'm having a hard time finding it.


It depends on which generation MES 30 you have.


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a Cajun Injector electric smoker with window (single door). Will the AMNPS fit my smoker??


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2016)

lrlangley89 said:


> I have a Cajun Injector electric smoker with window (single door). Will the AMNPS fit my smoker??


I just looked at the Cajun Electric 30 on the Web:

It looks like it's just like an MES 30, except it doesn't have the support rods that we MES Gen #1 owners use to put the AMNPS on.

However it looks like you could either put it on the floor to the left of the chip burner (on top of something to elevate it a couple inches), or on that short section of grill rack at the left of the chip burner.

If it doesn't fit at either of those two places, you could just set it on the bottom rack, all the way on the left end to be away from the heating element.

Bear


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I just looked at the Cajun Electric 30 on the Web:
> 
> It looks like it's just like an MES 30, except it doesn't have the support rods that we MES Gen #1 owners use to put the AMNPS on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bearcarver. I'm definitely gonna have to look at purchasing one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2016)

lrlangley89 said:


> Thanks Bearcarver. I'm definitely gonna have to look at purchasing one.


It will fit in a space of about 5 1/2" in width, if you want to check the floor model.

Bear


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure my smoker has the bars to the left of the chip box like the MES does. I have seen photos of the other CI smokers that have a small grate next to the box.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2016)

lrlangley89 said:


> I'm pretty sure my smoker has the bars to the left of the chip box like the MES does. I have seen photos of the other CI smokers that have a small grate next to the box.


Yeah, like MES smokers they probably vary.

The one I found on the Web had a small grate, but no support rods that I could see.

In that case, your AMNPS should fit on those rods---Check it for 5 1/2" from the left wall to the left end of the Chip burner assembly.

Bear


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, like MES smokers they probably vary.
> 
> The one I found on the Web had a small grate, but no support rods that I could see.
> 
> ...


Will do. Thank ya sir.


----------



## andycaree (Nov 15, 2020)

tjohnson said:


> Fill your AMNPS up to the brim, but do not overfill
> 
> Light thru the starter hole for approx. 45 seconds, with a torch
> 
> ...


----------

